# Custom Body venders'



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

*Custom Body vendors*

I don't have the talent to make custom bodies and I do buy from some of the vendors that are used on this site and others. But I would like to start a sticky (if I knew how) on listing the "custom" "custom" builders that are hard to find that sell their work on line or by e-mail. If you all think this has merit please post away.


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi ogre, i got a lil' resin shop, most people know of it here i think bit if not, check www.custom-fx.info i have bodies, wheels, decals and complete kits on here, its still a work in progress but you'll get the idea, any of the cars shown in any of my threads are always available, you can always pm if you see something thats not listed, hobbytalkers get 20% off prices listed, i'll do a "whats new" from the shop on a sperate thread soon, take it easy, tony


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

seems like this could be a good "sticky" on the slot car swap & sell forum
A customs & resin thread with links...........


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Tony, thanks for the link.
eastside johnny I don't know where the best spot would be. I would just like it to be accepted and grow.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Ogre
Heres a link to a guy I have purchased resin bodies from before.

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/

He also sells on the bay under than ID slaters. You can search the bay, and use "resin" in the search box in the shot car section, too. Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for posting that larry! i have a few of his bodies and i forgot what cool stuf he offers. lets see i like the cheetha and the db4 aston and the 56 chev no post! i could go on an on!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Heres another resin body maker, Steve Cutcher

http://www.sjcresincast.4t.com/index.html


Larry


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Shameful Plug*

Here's where to find a few also.

http://sites.google.com/site/speedincslotcardesigns/home

-Paul


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Larry, they are both good links.
Paul thanks for posting. I should add that in my case I would like a finished painted product. I know their are more out their.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are some I know of

http://mysite.verizon.net/res7i03c/eagleracing/index.html
http://www.gtexslotcars.com/
http://www.candrhoracing.com/html/c_r_bodies.html
http://www.slotcarinnovations.net/
http://www.resindude.com/Home_Page.html
http://hotlapsracin.com/index.htm

Maybe everyone knows about these. More later.


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

*Resin bodies*

Here is a site a photos of cars Butch builds. His name is Paul at #608-769-8660
http://public.fotki.com/butchsresinbods/


----------

